# James ADA 60p Iwagumi Journal



## buttons (25 Jul 2017)

Hi

Here I'm starting up my first journal of my new ADA 60p, I decided to sell my my Rio 240 as it was to large in my new house and taking a little to long to keep on top of it with 3 busy children and work. 

I've decide to try my hand at an iwagumi scape using mini landscape rock and Cuba as the main carpet plant. I'm hoping with a journal started I can get great advice on getting and keeping the best scape possible. 

Info on my set up. 

Tank and cabinet: Ada 60p & Wave high gloss white cabinet
Filter: JBL e901
Heater: Hydor 200w inline (once fitted)
Co2: Up Aqua inline automizer
Light: Chihiros a-series 601
Substrate: ADA Amaziona 9l
Hardscape: Mini landscape rock
Ferts: E.I dry ferts

It took me awhile to decide on a scape but settled on this for




Plants arrived today so I devided them up ready for planting



Filled tank up a little to put the Cuba in (hopefully no floaters)




Planting going well



Ready to fill up slowly now




All filled, no floaters yet, I thought I'd add alittle blyxa to the back of the rock and some red stems as I didn't want them to die with now tank to put them in, not sure if they will stay though yet.  I may get some more grass type plant for around the rocks?



Co2 all hooked up, making a little burbling noise that I've never noticed before when using the automizer? Will tidy up the plugs on the weekend. 






Full tank and side tank shot, I've dimmed the led down to 3/7 setting in till I'm sure the co2 is working properly with the drop checker tomorrow. 







I want to get some clear external filter pipes next. 

I'm pleased so far but opened to suggestions on the scape and set up. 

Thanks for reading the intro. 

James.


----------



## Nigel95 (25 Jul 2017)

Nice project. 

I don't think red plants will suit in a iwagumi. 

Eleocharis acicularis mini is a Nice grass type around rocks. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jul 2017)

Nice one. Sound like you got all the gear and nice ada tank. 

I do miss my 60p. I have a 120p maybe i get one lol

Keep us posted

Cheers
Ryan

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (25 Jul 2017)

I don't want the stems to die so will probably grow them and move them on to somebody. 

I will probably order some of the eleocharis acicularis mini tomorrow Nigel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (25 Jul 2017)

Thanks Ryan, I'm on a Mega chuff with this tank, it's beautiful and so clear. Your 120p is beautiful 

*photos added to the journal now*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jul 2017)

Thank you Glad you like it. 
Make sure you co2 is on high. I would leave it on 24hours and slowly lower the hours down.


----------



## buttons (25 Jul 2017)

When your say high, what bps are we taking about?

Also we new Amazonia soil, what water change do I need to perform on it to cycle it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Thang To (25 Jul 2017)

2 or 3 is fine. It will build up high before lights comes on so by then it will be prefect for the young plants to get there co2. People do daily 30-50% water changes but i never had a problem of doing it every 2 or 3 days untill there is no ammonia and nitrite


----------



## buttons (26 Jul 2017)

I will give the 24 hours co2 a go, if it helps to get the plants going that's great. Being a small tank not to bothered with the daily water changes and try that for a week then slow down a little on them while testing the water. 

Thanks for the info, much appreciated Ryan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walsh (28 Jul 2017)

Hi Buttons thanks for your post. I'm brand new to this and i found your journal very helpful in narrowing things down. I'm a bit overwhelmed with the amount of choice there is for different setups but i like the look of yours and i think it would fit in well in my own house. Do you mind me asking roughly how much it all cost you in total and where you bought it from ? Also is this kind of setup suitable for beginners or should i be looking at more of an all in one kind of setup like the fluval edge?


----------



## buttons (28 Jul 2017)

Bradley Walsh said:


> Hi Buttons thanks for your post. I'm brand new to this and i found your journal very helpful in narrowing things down. I'm a bit overwhelmed with the amount of choice there is for different setups but i like the look of yours and i think it would fit in well in my own house. Do you mind me asking roughly how much it all cost you in total and where you bought it from ? Also is this kind of setup suitable for beginners or should i be looking at more of an all in one kind of setup like the fluval edge?



Hi Bradley, thank you for your kind post. I'm new to making journals so wanted to make it as easy to read as I could, so I'm very pleased you enjoyed reading it so far. There is definitely a huge amount of choice to choose from, a lot of the stuff Im using has come off other tank that I sold, filter, co2 equipment & ferts. I would say this set up has a cost of around £500. This set up is suitable for beginners with the right help and plants for sure. I must say the Ada 60p tank is absolutely beautiful, would recommend it to anyone. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (28 Jul 2017)

Added some hair grass around the rocks. I've been doing a big water change most days since starting up and dosing 10ml a day of E.I with the co2 cranked up with no fish in it. 

As for live stock, I think I'm going to add a school of 10 - 15 harlequin rasboras  I have being kept in my dads tank since selling my 240l, cherry shrimp and the usual clean up crew. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (3 Aug 2017)

Small update, growth seems ok on the HC not a lot die back and can see a lot of roots gripping the soil. No algae as yet either. Got the light on 6 hours and 4/7 setting on the led, doing water changes every 2 days but may move to every 3 days now, dosing 10ml of my E.I every day. 

What does everyone clean there glass with? Don't want to scratch this tank if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konsa (3 Aug 2017)

Hi
I use unused dishwashing sponge for the glasses.There is a Dennerle Cleanator for arround 5 quid wich I seen good reviews about.
Regards Konsa


----------



## Nigel95 (3 Aug 2017)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> I use unused dishwashing sponge for the glasses.There is a Dennerle Cleanator for arround 5 quid wich I seen good reviews about.
> Regards Konsa



The dennerle cleanator is a great sponge to clean the glass! I really recommend them. 

Nice tank so far!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (3 Aug 2017)

Thanks guys will check the dennerle cleanator out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maarten (4 Aug 2017)

I don't use the Cleanator from Dennerle anymore because it lost a lot of steel wool pieces which would stay in the tank. I don't want to take the risk a fish our shrimp picks it up and injured itself. I use dishwash sponges with great succes (and they are cheap).


----------



## buttons (5 Aug 2017)

Maybe I go with the cheaper sponges then, plenty in the house  is it ok to use both side, sponge and the tougher side? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (5 Aug 2017)

Maarten said:


> I don't use the Cleanator from Dennerle anymore because it lost a lot of steel wool pieces which would stay in the tank. I don't want to take the risk a fish our shrimp picks it up and injured itself. I use dishwash sponges with great succes (and they are cheap).



Never had that problem of steel wool pieces in the tank. How long did you use it before it was releasing pieces? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Maarten (5 Aug 2017)

I mainly use the green abrasive side, this doesn't give scratches on the glas. On silicon tubing, suction cups and plastic parts I use the soft sponge side.

@Nigel95 It started releasing the smal wire piece right from the start. I could see them lying on the substrate (they are very small)


----------



## buttons (6 Aug 2017)

Maarten said:


> I mainly use the green abrasive side, this doesn't give scratches on the glas. On silicon tubing, suction cups and plastic parts I use the soft sponge side.
> 
> @Nigel95 It started releasing the smal wire piece right from the start. I could see them lying on the substrate (they are very small)



Thanks, will give one a try on first glass clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (6 Aug 2017)

I seem to be getting a bit of yellowing on the Cuba at the moment, unsure if it's on growth dying off or it lacking something. Drop checker is lime green and I'm dosing E.I everyday as normal.  I would say the the Cuba is definitely spreading as I can see it popping up through the soil. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (8 Aug 2017)

Any help on the yellowing of the Cuba please? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cor (9 Aug 2017)

You have any water test results?
How many hours is the lightning period?
Why don't you have a strict WC regime with ADA aquasoil?


----------



## buttons (9 Aug 2017)

Cor said:


> You have any water test results?
> How many hours is the lightning period?
> Why don't you have a strict WC regime with ADA aquasoil?



Water test results when I tested Sunday before water change were , ammonia 0.25 nitrite 0 if I remember correctly, never tested nitrate if I remember. Will test again tonight before water change. Light is on 6 hours a day been the same since the beginning. What would you class as a 'strict' WC regime, I've been doing every 2 day for 2 weeks, around 80%, this is the 3rd now so will be doing 50% every 3 days then 4 week I will start doing a weekly WC, does this sound correct?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Aug 2017)

Could be the transition from emersed to submerged growth. It is normal to expect some melting. 

I would try to trim the "bad" parts off. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (9 Aug 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> Could be the transition from emersed to submerged growth. It is normal to expect some melting.
> 
> I would try to trim the "bad" parts off.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping it would be a transition causing the problem, fingers crossed. 

Was going to ask when would be best to start trimming, DHG is getting a little tall now, could do with a small trim.  






I'm starting to get some brown algae I think now on the rocks, glass and also tiny Green spots on the glass, so will clean all that tonight. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nigel95 (9 Aug 2017)

Brown algae is Very easy to clean and as soon you will add some amano's it will be gone Very fast. 

GSA could be low phosphate. 

If you are sure the dhg is growing Well you Can give it a trim. 

Mine monte Carlo melted to after a few weeks but everything came alright, give it some time. 

Cleaning stones has to be done Very frequent in an iwagumi. Get used to it or try to find the "perfect" balance. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (9 Aug 2017)

If there are no critters in the tank I would up CO2 a bit to help the plants transition to the submerged form.

EDIT: You would have also benefited a lot if you had used the dry start method with the plants you have. Something to try in your next tank/rescape.


----------



## buttons (9 Aug 2017)

Current water tests. Looks like no ammonia or nitrite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (9 Aug 2017)

You need to up your water changes though


----------



## buttons (9 Aug 2017)

Just done an 80% water change 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (9 Aug 2017)

After the tests?


----------



## buttons (9 Aug 2017)

Yes. These tests were taken before WC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (15 Aug 2017)

Quick photo update. 







Plants seem to be bouncing back now, still brown algae but hoping once I get sum algae eating stock in there they sort that out, water parameters getting better, just itching now to get my fish and shrimp in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (20 Aug 2017)

Small update before water change an a clean down, I'm starting to get all sorts of algae in the tank now 
















Any ideas on this?




I've also received my new 17mm lily pipes so will be changing over to my larger eheim pro 3 600 filter, over kill I know but seems a waste not to use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Aug 2017)

How long is your light on? also what level (if using a dimmer?) I would try get onto of that algae breakout before it gets worse!


----------



## Daveslaney (20 Aug 2017)

As you have no critters in the tank yet?
I would turn up the co2 the lilly pipes and larger filter will improve your flow.Should decrease the algea.


----------



## buttons (20 Aug 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> How long is your light on? also what level (if using a dimmer?) I would try get onto of that algae breakout before it gets worse!



Light is on for 6 hours on setting 4 out if 7. Gave it a good clean up on the water change. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (20 Aug 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> As you have no critters in the tank yet?
> I would turn up the co2 the lilly pipes and larger filter will improve your flow.Should decrease the algea.



Hopefully, plants are definitely swaying mor now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Aug 2017)

Light levels and photo period seem good to me, nothing to excessive, hopefully the increased flow helps, as usual just keep on top of water changes!


----------



## buttons (22 Aug 2017)

Algae is getting worse and tank not looking as good now as before, need to get a balance going and get on top of this. I know I'm getting recommendations of turning co2 right up but will be adding livestock hopefully this week so will need them to be able to survive and not be gassed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (23 Aug 2017)

What livestock?

What's your water change schedule? 


Rather than increasing CO2, you can try CO2 24/7 - drop level outside the photoperiod but have some CO2 running - this should keep CO2 available at all times for plants, unless room is very dark, plants will likely be photosynthesizing outside the actual photoperiod - how much depends on ambient light level 
This should allow you to add livestock on schedule if that's your preference


----------



## Deansie (23 Aug 2017)

Enjoying this journal,


----------



## buttons (23 Aug 2017)

alto said:


> What livestock?
> 
> What's your water change schedule?
> 
> ...



Livestock will be a otos and some rasboras I have in my dads tank. I know I should probably get things sorted in the tank first. 

I been doing daily water changes this week.

I getting a lime green drop at the start of photoperiod, I was hoping that was the co2 sorted . There definitely something off balance. 

Photos this morning 








I will beat this algae lol. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (23 Aug 2017)

Deansie said:


> Enjoying this journal,



I hope no at the expense of my mini algae crisis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (23 Aug 2017)

Is this more of a bad case of a diatoms breakout? Would ottos SAE help it a bit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Aug 2017)

Could be diatoms, the algae does look more brown than your common green hair algae, as someone suggested before you could try 24/7 co2, personally I use this method on all my tanks, you need to keep surface agitation high so you dont gass your fish etc, you can keep your co2 level at 30ppm all the time and live stock have no problems with this.


----------



## buttons (23 Aug 2017)

How is the best way to check that my co2 is roughly around the 30ppm mark? 

I thought it's was more brown compared to the green hair algae I get in my shrimp tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Aug 2017)

If you measure your PH (get a ph pen) and KH and use a chart like this - https://www.ukaps.org/forum/attachments/co2_graph_zps9c124ef0-gif.16306/

Obviously if you have fish / shrimp etc keep a good eye on them, surface agitation needs to be high to keep that balance of co2 and o2.

Say that I still get diatoms in most tanks i start up even with 24/7 co2, keep up with the water changes and try add some algae eating shrimp if you can they really help


----------



## alto (23 Aug 2017)

buttons said:


> my shrimp tank.


Magic words - just move a shrimp horde over to tidy up the algae 
Then a few snails (Oto's if you must) will do the rest
I'd not do SAE as they'll soon outgrow this tank & can be difficult to catch without some scape upheaval 
You could add in a some floating plants as well


----------



## buttons (2 Sep 2017)

Quick up date

Starting to get on top of the brown algae now, carpet is slowing bouncing back. I've added 5 rasboras, and a clean up crew of 5 amano shrimp, 5 horned nerite snails and my small colony of red rili shrimp which I think have helped a lot. I chopped back algae off the carpet and picked out a lot of the brown algae. 








Sponge on the filter inlet will be coming off on next water change to be replaced with a shrimp guard. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (2 Sep 2017)

Looks a lot better well done.
Will make a real nice scape once it grows in.


----------



## Deansie (2 Sep 2017)

Glad it's going well, looks good


----------



## buttons (4 Sep 2017)

Thanks guys, definitely looking better now. 

This poor bugger must of took a leaf of faith last night. 




Also somehow managed to smash my lily pipe outlet last night when putting the shrimp guard on the inlet , so ordered another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (4 Sep 2017)

Tank is looking super healthy now, hoping I've finally got a balance going with the lights ferts and co2, still only running the led on 3/7 and on for 6 hours, hopefully in a couple of weeks i can up the lights and time to get some faster growth. 

Some full tank shots











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deansie (4 Sep 2017)

Looking good, you must be glad it settling down. I have a Chihiros led also, I'm currently on level 4 and don't foresee going higher as the plants grow really well. Nice healthy growth but not crazy fast suits me.


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Sep 2017)

Really nice.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (6 Sep 2017)

Looking good, did you end up tweaking / changing your co2 schedule at all?


----------



## buttons (6 Sep 2017)

Deansie said:


> Looking good, you must be glad it settling down. I have a Chihiros led also, I'm currently on level 4 and don't foresee going higher as the plants grow really well. Nice healthy growth but not crazy fast suits me.



I'm on setting 3 at the moment, knocked it down from 4 when I was having the algae problems, will put it back up to setting 4 once in happy with the plants growing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (6 Sep 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looking good, did you end up tweaking / changing your co2 schedule at all?



Thanks. 

I started doing big water changes every day for a week or so, knocked the led setting down, I chopped back the carpet and removed as much algae as possible and starting spot dosing it with liquid carbon. Once I added live stock I found I could tweak my co2 better as I knew how much I could have in there, I have to say though once I added 5 nerite snail & 5 anamo shrimp they really went to town and polished up the tank amazing, I'm more then sure it they have made a huge difference to the tank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (10 Sep 2017)

Small update, tank is doing very well now and growing in nicely. All plants looking green and healthy.  Started changing my tap water over to Ro water with a 50% change to start putting in my crystal red shrimp and any other culls I have, my red rili shrimp are breeding good, have 3 berried already. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Sep 2017)

Good afternoon, 

Glad to hear that all is on the track right now! 
Good work and very good looking tank indeed. 

Big hug


----------



## Deansie (11 Sep 2017)

Looking good

What do you think about the dwarf hair grass pushing up shoots throughout your carpet?
That's happening to me and don't think I'm keen on, think I'm going to put down a barrier.

What have you got your led set at now?


----------



## Elliott Barratt (11 Sep 2017)

Looking good - what would you say is the main thing preventing your algea growth now things are settling?


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Sep 2017)

Awesome come back from the algea invasion, 
High maintenance and patience seemed to pay off nicely. 
Great journal, as said above this will look ace once fully grown in 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (12 Sep 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Glad to hear that all is on the track right now!
> Good work and very good looking tank indeed.
> ...



Thank you Paulo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (12 Sep 2017)

Deansie said:


> Looking good
> 
> What do you think about the dwarf hair grass pushing up shoots throughout your carpet?
> That's happening to me and don't think I'm keen on, think I'm going to put down a barrier.
> ...



I sort of regret adding it as I feel it may take over my Cuba carpet, I have see some nice mixed DHG/Monte Carlo carpets though. 

Led is set to setting 3 on for 6 hours, may up it a bit soon though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (12 Sep 2017)

Elliott Barratt said:


> Looking good - what would you say is the main thing preventing your algea growth now things are settling?



Thanks, I think finding the right balance of all the elements of co2 ferts, I change the jbl e901 out for the ehiem pro 600 and got the on full strength so it could be the extra flow as well. Nerite snail are also awesome workers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (12 Sep 2017)

Samjpikey said:


> Awesome come back from the algea invasion,
> High maintenance and patience seemed to pay off nicely.
> Great journal, as said above this will look ace once fully grown in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



Thanks for your kind words, there was a point I was going to give but thought I won't learn anything from that. I knew it was going to be a learning curve I enjoying it so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samjpikey (12 Sep 2017)

buttons said:


> Thanks for your kind words, there was a point I was going to give but thought I won't learn anything from that. I knew it was going to be a learning curve I enjoying it so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made that error once before ..... had a load of melt and algea after a dry start.
I didn't have any patience at the time and hacked it all away  
I do have another dry start under way now though. 
But I enjoyed reading through this journal.... gave me confidence the next time I have a serious meltdown  
Cheers 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (18 Sep 2017)

Samjpikey said:


> I made that error once before ..... had a load of melt and algea after a dry start.
> I didn't have any patience at the time and hacked it all away
> I do have another dry start under way now though.
> But I enjoyed reading through this journal.... gave me confidence the next time I have a serious meltdown
> ...



Thanks, and best of luck for next time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (18 Sep 2017)

Update 

Added some ottos 




Absolutely loving my tank 

Carpet should be all filled in soon. 














If anyone has any ideas on what I can do to improve please feel free to comment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (18 Sep 2017)

What a come back.  Well done!


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Sep 2017)

Just keep doing what your doing would be my advise.
Filling in real nice.


----------



## buttons (20 Sep 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> What a come back.  Well done!



Pleased I stuck it out now and seeing the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (20 Sep 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> Just keep doing what your doing would be my advise.
> Filling in real nice.



Thanks, Unsure about the blyxa, it’s turning in to a monster in this tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (5 Oct 2017)

New photo update

Tank has been running for about 10 weeks now, Ive up the light from 6 to 7 hours daily now, still have it on setting 3, been thinking about up the light level one more but worried about disturbing the balance but thinking I could get the Cuba growing faster. The Dwarf hair grass is proper invading the Cuba carpet now unsure if I like it at the front I think it looks quite nice in between the rocks though.


----------



## buttons (15 Oct 2017)

First trim on the carpet today, can see the rocks again now. I’ve fitted the new lily pipe & give the filter a clean. 










Unsure whether to trim the blyxa down and maybe plant some the other sides, any thoughts of anyone on the idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Oct 2017)

Looking good, I like the idea of adding more blyxa to the right hand side


----------



## GHNelson (16 Oct 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looking good, I like the idea of adding more blyxa to the right hand side


Indeed move some over in front of the intake pipe!


----------



## buttons (18 Oct 2017)

Maybe I’ll plant some there now on the next water change. Do you think I’m losing the look of the true iwagumi scape now though? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (18 Oct 2017)

I think it looks great.
I wouldnt worry to much about conforming to a style, As long as you like it is what matters most.


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2017)

Some new photo updates. 

Still undecided on whether to add some stems on the right hand side. The blyxa is growing amazing and turning a slight red now that I’ve up the light 1 setting. Shrimp are breeding great. 















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmin_ruz (4 Nov 2017)

Looks so healthy!!!!!


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Nov 2017)

Looks beautiful. I like the asymmetric shape of the scape. I vote keep it as is


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Nov 2017)

Looks great


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Nov 2017)

Excuse the crude photo shop but I think with the blyxia trimmed as is you've nailed your focal points.
The peak of the blyxia, the dark area at the base and the position of the rock on the r/h side.
The area of negative space on the r/h side adds rather than detracts


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2017)

Wow, thanks for the kind comments everyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2017)

OllieNZ said:


> Excuse the crude photo shop but I think with the blyxia trimmed as is you've nailed your focal points.
> The peak of the blyxia, the dark area at the base and the position of the rock on the r/h side.
> The area of negative space on the r/h side adds rather than detracts



Thanks for the photoshop, think I will leave the empty space now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (19 Nov 2017)

Scape looks great, really great journal...


----------



## buttons (26 Nov 2017)

Photo update

This photo was taken before the trim today, I noticed that the blyxa was starting to flower  never seen that before so thought it was pretty cool. 




Did a good trim on the carpet today, still letting the blyxa grow out, starting to look like some sort of floating space ship now , may trim and sell off some. I also need to clean my dirty lily pipes when I get some spare time. Everything is growing and looking really healthy with now algae, I decided to up the light to setting 5/7 now to see how it can handle it. 










I decided that I love the ADA 60p so much that I bought another 1 to keep all my taiwan bee, hybrids in. I got the same light but keeping it really dim, no scape on this as I like to see that shrimp. 










Any comments welcomed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (2 Jan 2018)

New year update. 

Happy New Years everyone!

I decide to give the tank a massive cut back, the blyxa had grown crazy as well as the grass, so I cut it all right back. I put some blyxa back in and added some stems to see if I can get a nice bush growing. 

Still need to clean the pipes once I get the pipe cleaner. 


I have a load of healthy blyxa for sale if anyone is interested? 

Here’s a few pics of before and after. 










After









Will get some better ones soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitalfiend (2 Jan 2018)

I'm jealous of your blyxa... mine doesn't seem to want to grow at all.  It just sits there, a little clump in a sea of Monte Carlo carpet, which I'm starting to suspect is the problem .  It's in a Mini M w/CO2 + Aquasky 361 and everything else grows like a weed!


----------



## buttons (15 Feb 2018)

Digitalfiend said:


> I'm jealous of your blyxa... mine doesn't seem to want to grow at all.  It just sits there, a little clump in a sea of Monte Carlo carpet, which I'm starting to suspect is the problem .  It's in a Mini M w/CO2 + Aquasky 361 and everything else grows like a weed!


Mine takes a little time to getting going but once it starts to growing it multiples pretty fast. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (15 Feb 2018)

A small update of photos, tanks is still going and growing well, had a little algae due to a little neglect over Christmas but back on it now. I looking to get the rotala rotundifolia growing into a nice bush, any tips on that I would be grateful. I think it needs something to make it pop again but not sure. Nice stem, red plants? Unsure... Any ideas would be great. 







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Feb 2018)

Try trimming your Rotala and replanting the tops, it helps to get dense growth first.
You could try some small cryps with red - reddy brown leaves, maybe _C. wendtii _'Kompakt' or A. _reineckii _'Mini" in the foreground.
You could also try some coloured stems in the LH side like _Rotala 'H’ra'._


----------



## buttons (15 Feb 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Try trimming your Rotala and replanting the tops, it helps to get dense growth first.
> You could try some small cryps with red - reddy brown leaves, maybe _C. wendtii _'Kompakt' or A. _reineckii _'Mini" in the foreground.
> You could also try some coloured stems in the LH side like _Rotala 'H’ra'._


Thanks for the reply Tim, I've just Google the Rotala H'ra you recommended, what a beautiful plant  I think I may try and source some for sure. Thank you. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (15 Feb 2018)

If you increase your light intensity your Bylxa will take on a redish colour if its more colour you want.
Heres a pic of mine in my tank. Started off green and has now got a redish brown colour to it. I assume it is the light intensity(Twinstar 600s).


----------



## buttons (15 Feb 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> If you increase your light intensity your Bylxa will take on a redish colour if its more colour you want.
> Heres a pic of mine in my tank. Started off green and has now got a redish brown colour to it. I assume it is the light intensity(Twinstar 600s).View attachment 113285


Maybe I'll put the light up over the couple of weeks and keep an eye on algae, hopefully my blyxa can change colour a bit. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Feb 2018)

Your _Rotala rotundifolia_ should do the same, but don't over do the light, if your parameters aren't balanced the trade off will be algae


----------



## buttons (16 Feb 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Your _Rotala rotundifolia_ should do the same, but don't over do the light, if your parameters aren't balanced the trade off will be algae


That's worry as I have been algae mostly, I up it slowly and adjust as I see any algae changes. 

Best place to get the plant you recommended?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Feb 2018)

Our sponsors should stock it, for instance Aquarium Gardens http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/rotala-vietnam-hra-2466-p.asp


----------



## buttons (13 Mar 2018)

Quick photo update of before trim and after. I've up'd the setting to 5/7 now and the plants have responded well to it, no algae just lots of healthy growth, I am get a coat of algae on the rock giving them a more aged look. 

I've ran into a problem with the carpet plant (Cuba), the hairgrass has been spreading through it and growing in clumps and has started to lift the carpet as a whole, I've tried cuting the clumps out at the front and pushing back done the carpet for now, if it continues I'm going to have to take the carpet out and try something else (suggestions?)

Heres a few photos before trim











After trim









Does anyone know if the chihiros led can actually get the plants to take on a more red form or is the more of a green plant light?


----------



## buttons (27 Mar 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> If you increase your light intensity your Bylxa will take on a redish colour if its more colour you want.
> Heres a pic of mine in my tank. Started off green and has now got a redish brown colour to it. I assume it is the light intensity(Twinstar 600s).View attachment 113285


@Daveslaney how you finding the twinstar? I'm thinking of getting the e series for my tank now. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (27 Mar 2018)

Hi James
I have the 600s model not for the extra light intensity but because i have a Aquascaper 600 50cm front to back depth so the light spread is better.
They are very bright and the RGB certainly brings the colours out IMHO. But they come without a dimmer although you can buy one as a extra from aquarium gardens. They also all come with a 2 pin euro plug so you need a adapter for this too.
Overall i am pleased with the light. I have a journal on here called Dragonwood if you look there are some pics of my tank on there.
Heres a quick phone pic of a fire red shrimp under the light to try to show the red.


----------



## buttons (27 Mar 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Hi James
> I have the 600s model not for the extra light intensity but because i have a Aquascaper 600 50cm front to back depth so the light spread is better.
> They are very bright and the RGB certainly brings the colours out IMHO. But they come without a dimmer although you can buy one as a extra from aquarium gardens. They also all come with a 2 pin euro plug so you need a adapter for this too.
> Overall i am pleased with the light. I have a journal on here called Dragonwood if you look there are some pics of my tank on there.
> Heres a quick phone pic of a fire red shrimp under the light to try to show the red.View attachment 114341


Thanks ms for the reply, I've just bought the 600s. I hoping the colours will give my plants and shrimp a pop. 

I've bought the dimmer to go with it as I like to controller the light intensity. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (29 Mar 2018)

New twinstar 600S fitted on the tank, all I can say is wow, what a difference this light has made on the tanks, the fish, shrimp, bits of red on the blyxa are all popping. The photo of the tank even come out better.  Very happy with the purchase 

















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveslaney (31 Mar 2018)

Looks great.


----------



## Jayefc1 (31 Mar 2018)

Looks so.much better like the new light bro


----------



## Patrick Crowley (31 Mar 2018)

Hi James

Great tank and great journal!
The new light looks great btw, I had a question about your Harlequin Rasboras.

Have you had any jumpers?  I lost all mine in an open top tank over the last couple of months, was just curious when I saw yours.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (31 Mar 2018)

Daveslaney said:


> Looks great.


Thanks Dave


----------



## buttons (31 Mar 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks so.much better like the new light bro


Thanks, light has made a huge difference for sure.


----------



## buttons (31 Mar 2018)

Patrick Crowley said:


> Hi James
> 
> Great tank and great journal!
> The new light looks great btw, I had a question about your Harlequin Rasboras.
> ...


Thanks, glad you've enjoyed the read.  Since starting this tank up last july ive had 2 jumpers, i belive they were spooked by my children playing though, ive also and some jumping shrimp lol.


----------



## buttons (2 Apr 2018)

Sad day ️

As the Cuba carpet decided to start lifting everywhere, I pulled it all up today. Planning on pulling all the plants up tomorrow and moving them around abit and may replant the Cuba and sell off the spare. 







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Apr 2018)

Oh mate watched this from the very beginning and loved watching it grow sad  to see it carpet gone but at least u can have a move round


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (3 Apr 2018)

Dam, pulling up hairgrass is the same way i lost my MC carpet in a old scape, I think because the hairgrass grows with runners when you pull up a small amount you unwillingly dislodge MC / HC roots and then things start to float


----------



## buttons (3 Apr 2018)

Little rescape after losing the carpet, I've kept the same stone layout for now, moved all blyxa to right hand side to fill that corner and Rotala to the left with some other stem behind the main stone. Replanted some Cuba (loads left), hygrophila pinnatifida planted buy i have no idea how to get it looking nice lol.  Its nothing special but I like the last layout. 

Any ideas or suggestions? Anything I can out infront of the stem to hid where they have been planted?







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (3 Apr 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Oh mate watched this from the very beginning and loved watching it grow sad  to see it carpet gone but at least u can have a move round


It's great knowing people have been following the   progress of my tank  I've enjoyed the journey myself, just a shame about the carpet as it was the tank was moving into the next stage. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (4 Apr 2018)

Looks good


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (4 Apr 2018)

You may find with high light the stems will creep across the substrate so you dont really need anything in front of them, tho will need regular trimming to keep the shape (short at the front, higher at the back


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> You may find with high light the stems will creep across the substrate so you dont really need anything in front of them, tho will need regular trimming to keep the shape (short at the front, higher at the back


I'm hoping the occurs, I'm wanting to create a nice bush of stems that I can shape. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

Tanks is slowly filling in now, Cuba is starting to carpet quickly. Will try the stems again this week on maintenance.  Started to get some BBA on the rocks so need to get on top on this asap. 








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (24 Apr 2018)

Looking good buttons


----------



## Konsa (24 Apr 2018)

Hi 
Nice growth.
If I were U I will pull them smaller stones up a bit.It will look odd for a bit but once the carpet grows it will look more natural as now U have pretty good chances of the carpet hiding them .
Regards Konsa


----------



## Kalum (24 Apr 2018)

looking good and growing in well, will be keeping an eye on this for tips as I have a similar setup and plant list


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looking good buttons


Thanks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Nice growth.
> If I were U I will pull them smaller stones up a bit.It will look odd for a bit but once the carpet grows it will look more natural as now U have pretty good chances of the carpet hiding them .
> Regards Konsa


Nice recommendations I will look at that. They did get covered last time by the Cuba, I had thought about removing them. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

Kalum said:


> looking good and growing in well, will be keeping an eye on this for tips as I have a similar setup and plant list


Thank you

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalum (24 Apr 2018)

Meant to ask, what photo period and intensity are you running the 600s at?


----------



## CooKieS (24 Apr 2018)

The 600s is dimmable?


----------



## Kalum (24 Apr 2018)

CooKieS said:


> The 600s is dimmable?



You can get an inline dimmer to manually control with 10 settings but I'm using a TC421 controller with mine


----------



## buttons (24 Apr 2018)

I have a dimmer on this setup, it has 16 settings. I'm on max at the moment. Going well so far. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (5 May 2018)

Rescape Time

After deciding to rearrange my living room for a better tank viewing, I've decided on changing the hardscape from rock to wood instead. Going to add some moss to the wood soon. 













Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAquascaper (9 May 2018)

What plant is that rear right?


----------



## buttons (9 May 2018)

TheAquascaper said:


> What plant is that rear right?


Blyxa japonica

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAquascaper (9 May 2018)

Thought so, nice colour your getting from it


----------



## buttons (9 May 2018)

The new twinstar 600s I bought has definitely help on the colours, hopefully it will.do the same to the Rotala. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (30 May 2018)

Nice growth the last few weeks, Rotala had a big trim and now bouncing back. 

Interested in doing some emersed growth on it if anyone has any ideas please?  













Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (30 May 2018)

I find that emersed growth can be burnt by being close the light. It might depend on the humidity though. Pinnatifida will grow emersed nicely if you let it.


----------



## buttons (31 May 2018)

I thought maybe the light would need to be higher of the tank for it to work. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (9 Jun 2018)

Overgrown or filling in? 




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (9 Jun 2018)

Any advice in helping getting the plants turn more red?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hades (10 Jun 2018)

Nice tank!
Very nice coloration on the blyxa! 



buttons said:


> Any advice in helping getting the plants turn more red?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Don't know your fertilizing scheme but i read a few times that lowering the nitrates could make some plants show their reds better... 
For instance here  https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/fertilisers-how-to.html
Planning to try it myself but no hand on experience yet...

Fair warning tho: if your blyxa turns even more red i might get jealous...


----------



## Sarpijk (10 Jun 2018)

Hello fellow Redditor!


----------



## JackH (10 Jun 2018)

Sarpijk said:


> Hello fellow Redditor!


I love it when I spot aquariums on r/PlantedTank that I've followed the journals of on here!


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Jun 2018)

Turning plants red, have a look journals Mountain Path Luis Cardoso,


----------



## buttons (11 Jun 2018)

Sarpijk said:


> Hello fellow Redditor!


Hello  loves abit of reddit

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (11 Jun 2018)

JackH said:


> I love it when I spot aquariums on r/PlantedTank that I've followed the journals of on here!


Same here. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (11 Jun 2018)

PARAGUAY said:


> Turning plants red, have a look journals Mountain Path Luis Cardoso,


Thanks, will check that out. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (17 Jun 2018)

Big trim today and shaping of the Rotala, I've change over the green pipes for some nice clear ones. I also added another 10 ember tetras on Friday, unfortunately I had a junmper already, I may add another 5 to take the shoal up to 24. 





Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (18 Jun 2018)

Looks amazing mate love the lil emder tetra fit in really nice


----------



## aquacoen (18 Jun 2018)

Tank is looking very nice! Are you running your Twinstar on 100%? And for how many hours a day?


----------



## buttons (18 Jun 2018)

Jayefc1 said:


> Looks amazing mate love the lil emder tetra fit in really nice


Thanks, there beautiful fish. I added another 10 this weekend and it's definitely made a difference the shoal. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (18 Jun 2018)

aquacoen said:


> Tank is looking very nice! Are you running your Twinstar on 100%? And for how many hours a day?


Thanks. I'm running the the light for 7 hours a day and 100%. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (27 Jun 2018)

There's not really much to update anymore, just photos of the tank really. Things are going so well it's not even a chore looking after it (except cleaning up Cuba clippings). 







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TBRO (6 Jul 2018)

Lovely scape, Blyxa is a really nice plant. Really like it’s texture in your scape. It’s not used enough these days! Is it difficult to maintain long term? I had some years ago that looked great but then rotted at the stem.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (14 Aug 2018)

Thank you. Blyxa is a lovely plant.m, it seems to grow crazy in my set up. 





TBRO said:


> Lovely scape, Blyxa is a really nice plant. Really like it’s texture in your scape. It’s not used enough these days! Is it difficult to maintain long term? I had some years ago that looked great but then rotted at the stem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (14 Aug 2018)

Slight scape change, removed some plants. Think I may remove the blyxa next and grow the carpet around. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (14 Aug 2018)

Lovely, may I ask What's your routine? Thanks


----------



## buttons (14 Aug 2018)

Dosing with EI every day except Saturday and then a 50 - 70% water change every Sunday, clean glass every Sunday or when needed, light on 8 hours ago. Clean filter every 6 months. 





CooKieS said:


> Lovely, may I ask What's your routine? Thanks



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (15 Aug 2018)

Awesome thanks, what are you dosing exactly?

Got the same setup instead twinstar less powerful version and Struggle to get healthy plants and kill BBA. 

I'm dosing aquarebell special N (1ml) and npk (3ml) daily 
Once a week iron eisen aquarebell (4ml)


----------



## buttons (15 Aug 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Awesome thanks, what are you dosing exactly?
> 
> Got the same setup instead twinstar less powerful version and Struggle to get healthy plants and kill BBA.
> 
> ...


I've just edit my post, I'm dosing EI salts. Every since swapping to use them I'm pants have do amazing and with plenty of co2. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77 (16 Aug 2018)

Amazing scape! Well Done! What EI Salts do you use? What quantity? Thx 
Currently using Tropica Plant growth and thinking to move to EI Salts.
Can you use it in a dosing pump with daily dose?


----------



## Harry H (16 Aug 2018)

This is a wonderful journal, seeing the scape change and evolve, brilliant.


----------



## Onoma1 (17 Aug 2018)

Amazing scape! Something to aspire to.


----------



## buttons (17 Aug 2018)

SDIESEL77 said:


> Amazing scape! Well Done! What EI Salts do you use? What quantity? Thx
> Currently using Tropica Plant growth and thinking to move to EI Salts.
> Can you use it in a dosing pump with daily dose?


Thank you  

I'm using the salts from the starter pack on aquarium plants food with extra iron. I believe you can use dosing pumps, I don't myself. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (17 Aug 2018)

Thank you, I thought the journal had gone a bit stale as there never really anything to update bar photo, I have hardly any algae and I go 2 week's without water changes at times. 





Harry H said:


> This is a wonderful journal, seeing the scape change and evolve, brilliant.



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (17 Aug 2018)

Onoma1 said:


> Amazing scape! Something to aspire to.


Thank you, it's been a journey. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SDIESEL77 (17 Aug 2018)

buttons said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm using the salts from the starter pack on aquarium plants food with extra iron. I believe you can use dosing pumps, I don't myself.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Excellent! Possibly a stupid question but could it work this way with a dosing pump?:
- 1 container with mixed Macro elements dosed every two days (when Micro isn't dosed)
- 1 container with mixed Micro elements dosed every two days (when Macro isn't dosed)


----------



## Edvet (17 Aug 2018)

It does.


----------



## CooKieS (17 Aug 2018)

Thanks for the tips,I'll try these dry ferts in my tank!


----------



## SDIESEL77 (17 Aug 2018)

buttons said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm using the salts from the starter pack on aquarium plants food with extra iron. I believe you can use dosing pumps, I don't myself.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



I just heard that the salt can crystallise after few days in the solution, if so, could it be a problem for the use with a dosing pump?


----------



## buttons (18 Aug 2018)

SDIESEL77 said:


> I just heard that the salt can crystallise after few days in the solution, if so, could it be a problem for the use with a dosing pump?


I'm not sure really so I wouldn't want to say. Maybe pop a question on the fertilizer section, you may get an answer there. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ysiatis (18 Aug 2018)

What a beauty ! Colors, health, scape.... All in one ! It looks so natural ! I don't have enough with my 2 eyes !


----------



## buttons (24 Aug 2018)

Thank for your lovely comment, it overgrown abit now so needs another trim, going to trim in right low this time. 



Ysiatis said:


> What a beauty ! Colors, health, scape.... All in one ! It looks so natural ! I don't have enough with my 2 eyes !



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (4 Sep 2018)

buttons said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm using the salts from the starter pack on aquarium plants food with extra iron. I believe you can use dosing pumps, I don't myself.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Si I just got my starter kit and I was wondering did you mix yours as it is said in the instructions? Same tsp? Someone said it's too much Mg?

If yes, how much ml are you putting in your 60p daily?

Thank you very much sir


----------



## buttons (4 Sep 2018)

CooKieS said:


> Si I just got my starter kit and I was wondering did you mix yours as it is said in the instructions? Same tsp? Someone said it's too much Mg?
> 
> If yes, how much ml are you putting in your 60p daily?
> 
> Thank you very much sir


Yes I mix mine up just the same as the guide apart from the micros, I mix that up double the amount then add half the recommended dose. 

I'm dosing at the moment 12ml of macros on Sunday, Tuesday, thrusday. 6ml of micros on Monday, Wednesday, Friday and then 10ml of extra iron on Monday & Friday, rest day on Saturday and 50-70% on Sunday. 

The thing with EI is not to over think it really and just making sure there is more then needed ferts available for the plants to take, add that to plenty of co2 and you should be onto a winner. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (1 Nov 2018)

A photo update on how the tank is looking at the moment. 

The scape has lost its shape I think, I unsure on what to do with the scape now. I'm considering giving it a good trim and try to get it looking good as I just don't have the time to rescape it at the moment. 

All my clippings have gathered in the overgrown Fissidens fontanus at the top of the water and the Rotala have started to emersed which is pretty cool. 






Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry H (1 Nov 2018)

Seems like time for a hair cut


----------



## buttons (1 Nov 2018)

Harry H said:


> Seems like time for a hair cut


Definitely, I just keep putting it off all time now   I'm thinking about removing the Rotala green and adding something different there, maybe a different carpet, something more grassy. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (1 Nov 2018)

Always that to see that tank growing so good...didn't have any luck with the starter kit DIY kit,had algae explosion on my 60p!

Back to ada ferts and Ok from now, thanks for the tips


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2018)

No way, was you definitely adding enough? Maybe try them on your next set up from the beginning. 





CooKieS said:


> Always that to see that tank growing so good...didn't have any luck with the starter kit DIY kit,had algae explosion on my 60p!
> 
> Back to ada ferts and Ok from now, thanks for the tips



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2018)

Massive trim on the tank today to get some shape back to the scape. 








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (4 Nov 2018)

Thought I'd share my other set up, this was set up end of August, it's a Ada 60p as well but this is a low tech shrimp tank. Tank contains Taiwan bee and hybrids



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (4 Nov 2018)

woah what kind of rotala is that on the left? is it even rotala? L. arcuata??


----------



## buttons (5 Nov 2018)

Rotala H'ra





DutchMuch said:


> woah what kind of rotala is that on the left? is it even rotala? L. arcuata??



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (5 Nov 2018)

Just flicked through your journal, you've been on quite an aquascaping journey. Liking all the transitions


----------



## buttons (5 Nov 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Just flicked through your journal, you've been on quite an aquascaping journey. Liking all the transitions


Thanks Tim, it been a journey for sure, they have been mini rescapes but thought I'd keep the journal going to hopefully help someone. 

I would love to do a full rescape but with 3 children and work I'm struggling with time, maybe Christmas some time. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (5 Nov 2018)

just got done reading the whole journal



1 word


"awesome"


----------



## Raquascape (8 Nov 2018)

DutchMuch said:


> just got done reading the whole journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto. Can't wait to follow the aquascaping path! Stunning Scape matey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (8 Nov 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (6 Jan 2019)

This journal will be finished here, I decided to tear down and rescape, the scape and plants got very messing with the Cuba carpet lifting so it was time.  It was a great journey that I enjoy, plans are already in the making for new scape, hardscape has been sorted and plants have been ordered. 

Thanks again 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2019)

Great aquascape and many thanks again for the fissidens, it is finally tied in place and hopefully it will look even half as lush as in your tank.....a little continuation of your journey 

Good luck with the new scape, will look forward to seeing what you do 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## buttons (7 Jan 2019)

Ady34 said:


> Great aquascape and many thanks again for the fissidens, it is finally tied in place and hopefully it will look even half as lush as in your tank.....a little continuation of your journey
> 
> Good luck with the new scape, will look forward to seeing what you do
> 
> ...


Thanks, glad you was happy with the moss and hopefully it will grow for you like it did for me (a monster)  will check out your scape 

I might start another journal on my new scape. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2019)

buttons said:


> I might start another journal on my new scape.


It would be great if you did


----------



## Tucker90 (7 Jan 2019)

Just read this back to back! Love the scape, especially love the moss! Made my mind up what moss I’m using for my new scape! 

Thanks for the inspo! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buttons (8 Jan 2019)

Tucker90 said:


> Just read this back to back! Love the scape, especially love the moss! Made my mind up what moss I’m using for my new scape!
> 
> Thanks for the inspo!
> 
> ...


Thank you for reading my journal and glad it was a help  it most definitely a lovely moss probably my favourite, you won't be disappointed with it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayefc1 (9 Jan 2019)

Will miss this journal mate been a journey that's for sure please do start another and good luck with the new scape


----------



## Onoma1 (9 Jan 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> Will miss this journal mate been a journey that's for sure please do start another and good luck with the new scape



Seconded!


----------



## buttons (14 Jan 2019)

Wow means alot that people followed and enjoyed my journal. I've set up the new scape, not sure if I'm completely happy with it but I will stick with it. If I get some spare time ill start up a journal again. Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

